# lambda-cy 1ec



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

What are the grazing restrictions of lambda-cy 1ec. I'm needing to hit a patch of alicia that I'm grazing some steers on and worms are destroying the grass.

Thanks in advance,

Bo


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld9KP000.pdf

That should have your answer.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I've read the product label and it says 0 days for grazing and cut forage. Do not harvest for hay for 7 days. I'm a little confused.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What are you doin with it? If grazing...ok if for dry hay wait 7 days before cutting...

That's what my take anyway....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

That is what they say provided you applied it at the suggested rate for grass. I'm sure they have a 800# you could call Monday.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Takes 7 days before the herbicide drops to acceptable levels to make for dry forage....it will not disappear in cured forage like it does in growing forage(elements) and the livestock can pass it out daily. Probably a witholding period of a few days for meat animals. Different deal for dry forage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

That is what I was looking for, thanks for all the information guys. Somedevildawg, I'm grazing calves on Alicia Bermuda that has Armyworms in it and I am about to spray this evening.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

It'll be fine. I sprayed 80 acres last week with lambda select that we have 120 big yearlings running on. No grazing restrictions but like others said there is haying restrictions


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

MScowman said:


> That is what I was looking for, thanks for all the information guys. Somedevildawg, I'm grazing calves on Alicia Bermuda that has Armyworms in it and I am about to spray this evening.
> Thanks,
> Bo


Damned army worms....bad here this year as well, good luck


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Just sprayed today for army worms in South Carolina


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

I have had to spray twice this year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just nailed a 3 acre patch if Tift 85 and decimated it in 2 days..... $300 in fertilizer...poof


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Sprayed again for worms in SC.

s

prayed


----------

